
SoftBank Seeks Multibillion-Dollar Stake in Uber - hkmurakami
https://www.wsj.com/articles/softbank-seeks-multibillion-dollar-stake-in-uber-1500958957
======
hkmurakami
If this were to happen, I suspect the terms will be (1) flat or very modest
wrt topline valuation and (2) very onerous clauses for downround dilution
protection and upside guarantee a-la the Square situation of recent memory.

